# Some footage from Lake Louise



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

toe side 4 lyf!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice vid! Makes me wish I got a GoPro with a pole rather than a ContourRoam.

Do you have any footage of tree runs? You should mix it up a little!

You should also try to get some different camera angles. Get a friend to film you sometimes  Helmet cam gets boring fast so good choice using the GoPro pole.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I got a season edit still uploading I'll post it up when its done.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Do you have any footage of tree runs? You should mix it up a little!


or any footage of you that doesnt showcase that horrible technique


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm sure he loves constructive feedback!

I had better not post any vids of me


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

what was with the skier damn near taking you out at the 3:00 mark ??


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

slyder said:


> what was with the skier damn near taking you out at the 3:00 mark ??


You made it that far? No offense to the OP, but this video was lacking. The title needs to be changed to, "Proof That My Bindings Match My Jacket in a (apparently) 3+ minute video"


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Well not every video is a GoPro commercial bro. Lets see some of your videos?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have to say that you look uncomfortable, that is not to say that i look any better though... Hehe

I learnt at the ripe of old age of 38 when i started, so i know what my issues are, i scare much easier than the youngsters learning...!!! I also take longer to learn...! My stepson now 8 started at 6, and will be passing me in his progress this winter, that is if he hasn't already...

And yes you can watch his vids for comparison on www.sneakysnowboarder.com


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Caffeine said:


> Well not every video is a GoPro commercial bro. Lets see some of your videos?


I was just commenting on what I saw, since your body and board took up about 80% of the shot. It kind of made the viewer focus on the rider and not the terrain being ridden. No need to get butthurt. 

And you won't catch me on a video unless it is a cctv or weather cam because neither I, nor any of my friends, ride with cameras. For no reason other than we don't.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Caffeine said:


> Well not every video is a GoPro commercial bro. Lets see some of your videos?


not every video is made out to be a GoPro commercial either

POV footage generally sucks.. nobody wants to watch that shit unless ur doing something seriously nuts. follow cams and filming others is the best way imo. but because nobody wants to film i dont have too many videos.

after one run on a -26° hardpack/icey day i made this for a friend as an over exaggerated joke..

EDIT: no idea why the video isnt playing.. any help??

anyway heres the link: http://vimeo.com/95216742


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Steezus Christ said:


> not every video is made out to be a GoPro commercial either
> 
> POV footage generally sucks.. nobody wants to watch that shit unless ur doing something seriously nuts. follow cams and filming others is the best way imo. but because nobody wants to film i dont have too many videos.
> 
> ...


Here ya go


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Red Mountain <3

Surprised I recognised where you were on Granite after only a couple of seconds of the clip


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Red Mountain <3
> 
> Surprised I recognised where you were on Granite after only a couple of seconds of the clip


hahaha oh man i live for renos run! 8km of side hit goodness


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> hahaha oh man i live for renos run! 8km of side hit goodness


When I lived there it was called Long Squaw xD Not considered PC these days!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> When I lived there it was called Long Squaw xD Not considered PC these days!


meh.. most of the locals still refer to it as long squaw.. to hell with political correct!

how long ago did you live here? this is my 5th season


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> meh.. most of the locals still refer to it as long squaw.. to hell with political correct!
> 
> how long ago did you live here? this is my 5th season


Ummm season starting 2003? Lived there for 3 months between university semesters. Shovelled snow for food :thumbsup:

I visited in 2009 for a couple of days too.


----------

